# Training hard or training smart?



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

This is Si-k after a 40 minute session










And this is me after a 40 minute session










I cant decide wether im not training hard or im training smart, i had time for some light skipping andfsa pleasant conversation with the cutey pie personal trainer, Si-k vomited into his towel after this was taken :laugh:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

what happened to the one of me in the recovery position!!!....

Notice my UK-MMA T people - man I looked the bomb:laugh:

That's what happenes when you ask a professional cage fighter/personal trainer for a private one on one conditioning/training session ....thank's Lee same time same place...Marc thanks for helping me err I mean laughing and taking a photo....remember it could be you!.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

P.S Marc you are invited to join in - I'm sure Lee can control both of us...maybe then you may get an answer - all I know is I'm well outside my comfort zone and this will get me better results quicker - still better than last week when I threw up 3 times in 40 mins....and then drove us both the wrong way down a one way street...now that was bad.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

haha quality...

I used to train "hard" in my opinion, i'd use power/strength over technique and be relatively ****ed after an hour class... these days i can free-roll, learn moves, sparring, anything and after the session feel really fresh and comfortable without buckets of sweat coming off me.

This isn't any knock to Si, i look like the first picture when i train in the gym, as i see that as the opportunity for me to attempt physical exertion.

In MMA though i'm usually relaxed, i see that as my time to relax... although when the odd newbie comes along after watching a few episodes of TUF and wants to go crazy on me then i break the sweat


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

mate you looked like you been on the job for 40min, not training lol.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:laugh: - wait till you see my sex face (in next weeks installments)....damn Marc you need to give me a day off I seriously need a haircut.

This is my MMA strength/endurance conditioning I have never looked like that at the end of any martial arts class!

This session is still a little hazy - so I have listed the previous weeks below (so you get an idea of what I've been upto each Saturday after a hard days graft!):-

I do believe after only 2 weeks of Lee kicking my arse that I am improving already - this week will prove that as I have to beat last weeks times on the program he has given me.

WORKOUT:-

Superset standard push-up with sit up and twist (touch the ground to your side) ladder 10 of each then 9 etc to 1

Superset Squat & d/b press with leg raises - again ladder 10 to 1

Superset burpees with d/b bent over row - again ladder 10 -1

Superset 10kg med ball v twists with T Press-ups 10 x 4

3 planks x 30 seconds each x 3 sets

**Full range of motion on all exercises (disabilities pending) for t push ups try and push up between bars for extra range of motion - rest as little as possible target time is 40 mins...have fun. P.S the burpees I drop my hips to the floor similar to a sprawl.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

sounds tough, putting yourself through 40min of continous exercises isnt easy by anymeans.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks that makes me feel better...

I'm waiting for everyone to come back with times of 28 mins or something:laugh:..I done it in 40 mins in the session and threw up 3 times - at home I need a rest after the burpees and inbetween t press so takes about 50 mins (excluding warm up cool down etc - aim to take a couple of mins off it this week tho).

Marc I suggest you book yourself in with Lee - He know's you wanna:laugh:, and maybe judge if he is working me extra hard, or if I am wimp or if you are in or out of shape and if you are pushing hard enough...I'm confident it's gonna make a huge difference having him pushing me - he's working in with me next week - so I train harder (anyone got a spare bucket I can borrow - mines getting full).:gh


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ive got a private thai class this morning with colin Heron ( Terry etims coach ) wish me luck

I would post a post training picture but i might not have function of any of my limbs for quite some time


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

R.I.P:laugh:

C U About 2pm then - for "work".  ...I'll have a Maxi Milk on ice ready for ya.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

We def need more comedy post training pics on here... :thumb


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I can guarantee varying degrees of illness each Saturday if your desperate....

I would have loved to have seen me after the first session - I could not actually see at one point (big bright light - not at the end of any tunnel tho) all's I could do was listen to Lee count the reps whilst I drifted like a limp noodle in the wind.

After SteS's earlier statement - backing me up (kinda) I think he owns it to us - maybe we could run a competition best post training pic - (I was gonna put puking, but Andy would have just gone on the lash and posted up a kebab re-apearing pic):laugh:.


----------

